# JVC Model LG-47GZ78 please help!



## JasonKibler77 (Aug 27, 2011)

I turn our tv on, and the screen flashes then goes blank, and no sound comes out. the blue "power on led light stays on, and a smaller light flashes once per second above the power on light. the tv is always plugged into a transformer equipped with a surge protector so I don't think (hope) it's a capacitor issue. any ideas on how it can be troubleshot/fixed???


----------

